# Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - Champions League (Weihnachtsturnier)



## Razor2408 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

meldet euch fleißig an, wir spielen eine *Champions League* mit zuverlässigen Teilnehmern die nicht nach wenigen Spieltagen aussteigen weil sie plötzlich keine Lust mehr haben. 
Es geht hier nur um den Spaß und dass man mit anderen Spielern zocken kann. Mal schauen wieviele Teilnehmer wir zusammen kriegen, so 8-10 wäre ideal.

Wir machen dann 2 Gruppen im CL-Modus (Hin&Rückspiel) und anschließende Playoffs.

aliriza ist mit Manchester City dabei, ich nehme Paris SG.
Meldet euch rasch und sucht euch die Teams aus, wer als Erster sein Team hier wählt behält es auch - der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.
Es gibt aber genug Top-Teams in PES 2013 und es ist für jeden was dabei.
*
HINWEIS:*
Wer gerne Testspiele bestreiten möchte, oder einfach nur so ein normales Match (auch 2vs2) kann bei dieser TS3-Adresse gerne vorbeischauen: (vorher bitte hier im Thread melden)
*78.46.79.140*  (TKA Server) - einfach in den Räumen 2-6 joinen (Razor)
_________________________________________________

*Regelwerk*

• Spiellänge: 15 Minuten
• Form: Normal
• Verletzungen: Aus
• Stadion / Ball / Tageszeit: nach Absprache beider Spieler
• Anstoß-Zeiten: Sollten in der jeweiligen Spielwoche Stattfinden. Also zwischen Montag-Sonntag, klären
müsst ihr das untereinander mit dem jeweiligen Gegner.
• Screenshots: Vor beginn des Spieles und am Ende des Spieles so, dass man die Spieler erkennen kann
und natürlich das Ergebnis. Uploaden könnt ihr das Bild im Forum eigenen Server.
• Verlängerung/Elfmeterschießen: Aus/Aus
• Alle Teams erlaubt
_________________________________________________

*Teilnehmer*

*aliriza* - Manchester City
*Razor2408* - Paris Saint Germain
*Triniter* - Manchester United
*TheMiz* - FC Chelsea
*Tino1848* - FC Bayern München
*SAINT-MAURICE* - ???


----------



## aliriza (22. Dezember 2012)

Hoffentlich melden sich dieses Mal zuverlässige Leute


----------



## Triniter (22. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich hoffe mein Töchterchen lässt sich mit der Geburt noch genügend Zeit und würde gerne mitmachen auch wenn ich vermutlich chancenlos bin.
Bayern ist ja laut dem anderen Thead schon vergeben, dann wirds halt ManU


----------



## TheMiz (22. Dezember 2012)

Der FC Blues aka FC Chelsea  ist natürlich auch wieder mit am start! 
Und diesmal bitte nur zuverlässige leute die es auch schaffen pro woche EIN lächerliches 20min. Match zu bestreiten!


----------



## aliriza (22. Dezember 2012)

Machen wir nicht pro Spiel 15min Spielzeit?


----------



## TheMiz (22. Dezember 2012)

ja eh, aber mit ausfstellung einstellen und unterbrechungen dauerts halt ganze 20min.


----------



## Tino1848 (22. Dezember 2012)

Dabei! Team: FC Bayern München


----------



## aliriza (22. Dezember 2012)

TheMiz schrieb:


> ja eh, aber mit ausfstellung einstellen und unterbrechungen dauerts halt ganze 20min.


 
Ich hab kein Problem damit,


----------



## Tino1848 (29. Dezember 2012)

sooo, wann geht's mal endlich los hier?


----------



## aliriza (29. Dezember 2012)

Push Push... wer noch lust hat bitte hier Anmelden


----------



## Razor2408 (30. Dezember 2012)

Tino1848 schrieb:


> sooo, wann geht's mal endlich los hier?


Mind. drei Teilnehmer sollten noch her, dann können wir zwei 4er Gruppen machen. Mit 5 hat es keinen Sinn.


----------



## aliriza (30. Dezember 2012)

Werbung machen, in Facebook Posten oder in anderen PES2013 Seiten,Foren usw.


----------



## Tino1848 (1. Januar 2013)

Wenn es echt nicht mehr werden sollten, spielen wir 5 halt.

Jeder gegen jeden, Hin,- und Rückrunde, von den absolvierten Spielen erstellen wir eine Tabelle wo jeweils der 1. und 2. ein "Finale" spielen und der 3. / 4. platzierte ein "Spiel um Platz 3".  Wäre mein Vorschlag wenn sich keine mehr anmelden sollte  wäre schade wenn garnichts stattfinden würde.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (4. Januar 2013)

Ich sage mal zu, unter der Voraussetzung, dass sich noch zwei weitere Mitspieler finden. Ansonsten macht es relativ wenig Sinn eine Art CL auszutragen


----------



## Razor2408 (4. Januar 2013)

Und dein Team?

In einem Forum mit 90.500 User finden sich ganze 6 die PES mitspielen wollen? 
Nicht schlecht...


----------



## aliriza (4. Januar 2013)

Ich hab bisl werbung auf der FB Seite von ProEvo 2013 gemacht. Verbreitet den Link einfach in anderen Foren, fragt freunde usw. 

Auf Proevo Blog könnte man auch noch welche anheuern


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (5. Januar 2013)

Aber bitte nur Leute dazu nehmen, du auch wirklich bei der Sache dabei bleiben


----------



## Razor2408 (5. Januar 2013)

Wer hat Lust auf 2on2? Sucht nach der Community PES K!NGS und joint, wir spielen regelmäßig.


----------



## aliriza (5. Januar 2013)

iich hab bock


----------



## Razor2408 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich hab dir das Passwort per PN geschickt. Jeder der Bock auf 2on2 hat kann es mir hier schreiben und bekommt das Passwort.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (6. Januar 2013)

Wäre auch bereit dann und wann 2vs2 zu spielen


----------



## Triniter (6. Januar 2013)

Ach ja mal bissle 2on2 könnte nicht schaden


----------



## aliriza (6. Januar 2013)

könnt mich adden für spiele 

skype crunky.art icq: 247255769


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Januar 2013)

Es gibt 2 Communities die bezüglich 2on2 am bekanntesten sind: die von BiggRed und Mattho.
Es werden regelmäßig Spieler ausgeschlossen die nicht aktiv sind (1 Woche oder länger).
Dann können andere Spieler joinen. Ich bin nun bei beiden Comm. angemeldet.
Wenn man zwischen diesen beiden Comm. switcht findet man eigentlich rund um die Uhr Spieler für 2on2.
Deswegen empfehle ich, es regelmäßig zu versuchen dort beizutreten.


----------

